# Migrate FreeBSD to a new hardware without installation media



## enzote84 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hello everyone!

I have a 6.2-RELEASE FreeBSD server running on a very old hardware and I don't have any installation media of this version of the operating system or the applications on it. I should migrate this system to a new hardware. I've read some post but I'm not sure about the procedure to do this.

I tried to dump and restore the filesystems under a new 7.2-RELEASE FreeBSD but it didn't work. I followed this steps:


Install a standard 7.2-RELEASE FreeBSD.
Export a NFS filesystem /export on the new server.
Import the NFS on the client side.
dump of /usr, /var and /.
restore of /usr, /var and / on the new server.

After that, I rebooted the new server and I couldn't mount /.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you in advance.

Enzo


----------



## J65nko (Feb 18, 2013)

You can find an 6.2 ISO image at http://ftp-archive.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD-Archive/old-releases/i386/ISO-IMAGES/6.2/


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 18, 2013)

Use dump(8) on the old system to make backup files on a different disk or some other media.  Disconnect the old disk.  Install a new disk, and install FreeBSD 9.1 on it.  Install applications from ports.  Reconnect the old disk, and copy configuration settings across.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 19, 2013)

Don't set up a "new" server with FreeBSD 7.2. It's been end-of-life since June 2010. I wouldn't pick 7.4 either as that will be end-of-life by the end of this month.

On the old server check what's installed:
`# pkg_version -vI`

Install those packages/ports on a new 8.3 or 9.1 server. Migrate the data from the old server to the new one. Just the data, nothing else.


----------



## enzote84 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi again.

I managed to migrate the server using Clonezilla and correcting the device paths, according to this thread.

I did that because I needed a quick way to change the hardware. Now I can update this server to a newer version.

Thanks.

Enzo


----------

